# Asia Stream Biotope pictures?



## jeffrey richard (Jan 10, 2007)

Looking for some ideas ... either natural shots are aquarium biotope shots. Thank!


----------



## duzzy (Feb 9, 2008)

Hi Jeffery,

here are a few

http://badmanstropicalfish.com/bio-type.html

http://www.fnzas.org.nz/articles/generalarticles/biotope_aquariums/

http://fish.mongabay.com/biotope_se_asia_pool.htm

http://www.catshaman.com/aqua/aqua1.htm

http://showcase.aquatic-gardeners.org/2005.cgi?&Scale=258&op=ishowcase&category=1&vol=-1

http://showcase.aquatic-gardeners.org/2000.cgi?&op=ishowcase&category=1&vol=-1

http://showcase.aquatic-gardeners.org/2001.cgi?&op=ishowcase&category=1&vol=-1

http://showcase.aquatic-gardeners.org/2002.cgi?&op=ishowcase&category=1&vol=-1

http://showcase.aquatic-gardeners.org/2003.cgi?&op=ishowcase&category=1&vol=-1

http://showcase.aquatic-gardeners.org/2005.cgi?&Scale=258&op=ishowcase&category=1&vol=-1

http://showcase.aquatic-gardeners.org/2006.cgi?&op=ishowcase&category=1&vol=-1

Ok here are a few sites, the last six are from an aquascaping contest and I have given you the biotype pages but do your self a favour and look through the other categories there are some of the best aquariums I have ever seen

Hope this helps

Regards Darren


----------



## jeffrey richard (Jan 10, 2007)

Thanks Darren.

Anyone else have some pic of crypts/gourami tank or natural habitat?


----------



## Jessie (Apr 23, 2007)

Here's was I posted on your other thread:

Here is George Farmer's Chocolate gourami set up:

http://www.aquaticplantcentral.com/f...chocolate.html

guandarkness':

http://www.aquaticplantcentral.com/f...s-biotope.html


----------



## duzzy (Feb 9, 2008)

Hi Jeff, 

my other tank i wank to setup as a asian tank be cause the tank i am now was meant to be an amazon tank but fell in love with too many plants lol

Will follow this thread with interest. What type of gouramis you going for?

Regards Darren


----------



## jeffrey richard (Jan 10, 2007)

Jessie said:


> Here's was I posted on your other thread:
> 
> Here is George Farmer's Chocolate gourami set up:
> 
> ...


The links are not working ... wondering if you can repost. Thanks


----------



## jeffrey richard (Jan 10, 2007)

duzzy said:


> Hi Jeff,
> 
> my other tank i wank to setup as a asian tank be cause the tank i am now was meant to be an amazon tank but fell in love with too many plants lol
> 
> ...


I breed Dwarf (C. Lolisa) Honey (C. Soto), Pearl (T.leerii), plus wild bettas (Imbellis, Mahachai, Smaragdina, working on Coccina) ... I'll probably put Pearls and dwarfs and maybe Imbellis in the tank, along with loaches (clown and ******) and rasboras


----------



## Jessie (Apr 23, 2007)

Oops! I'm sorry!

http://www.aquaticplantcentral.com/...24-malaysia-johor-state-crypts-s-biotope.html

http://www.aquaticplantcentral.com/forumapc/aquascaping/47404-sumatran-chocolate.html


----------



## duzzy (Feb 9, 2008)

good luck jeffery


----------

